
Top 5 Successful Career Options After Ph.D - i_ionova
https://innmind.com/articles/1351
======
optimusrex
Looking at these career options, it seems all of them are easily attainable
with a Masters or even a Bachelors if you get some good work experience
straight out of university.

The question is if you take one of these career paths: was it worth it?

Perhaps you could have been finished with academics years earlier already
working in these positions.

